# Josephine Skriver walking the runway at the 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London, 02.12.2014 (x5)



## Toolman (4 Dez. 2014)

​


----------



## koftus89 (9 Dez. 2014)

vielen dank.


----------



## ali505 (26 Dez. 2014)

tolle Ausstrahlöung


----------



## yavrudana (28 Nov. 2016)

young & fresh


----------

